# Will raptor kill bugloss in alfalfa strand?



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Has anyone been able to successfully eradicate bugloss from an existing alfalfa strand? I have several decent sized patches of bugloss in my alfalfa field and want to get rid of it. I was thinking Raptor herbicide? What do y’all think?


----------

